# Engine Swap



## MightyJoe (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a 92 Maxima SE Standard. What engine swap options are out there without having to do major reconfiguration?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

please search. we talk about this once a week.


----------



## MightyJoe (Aug 23, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> please search. we talk about this once a week.


From what I could find the only one was the VE30DET. But i noticed in some of the other threads some people were trying that one and the twin turbo. But all those seemed to be way more trouble than they are worth. Would it be easier for me to just try and upgrade my stock engine?


----------



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

Can I have some pics of this VE30DET please?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, go with the search thing. I won't answer any more on this, so here it goes.... go to maxima.org and search under the turbo stuff thread in the 3rd gen section. Basicly turbo what you have and you will be happy if your tranny manages to hold up. Good luck.


----------

